# No-chill And Hops



## cpsmusic (4/3/11)

Hi,

For my next AG brew I'm thinking of trying no-chill. While looking into this I saw someone mention that there's been some debate about whether no-chill affects hop utilisation.

Any thoughts on this? Where can I find the thread where this is discussed (if I search for nochill or hops I get too many results)?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/3/11)

Hi Mate, 

No chilling doesn't affect hop utilization as such, it affects your bitterness and flavour. 

The short answer is your wort goes into the cube hot as opposed to using some sort of chilling method, this causes your hops to be exposed to heat for a longer period of time, effectively turning your 20 minute hops into 40 minutes and flame out hops to 20 minute hops etc. No chilling also affects your bittering addition (60 minute) but to a lessor extent, if you changed a 60 minute 23 IBU addition to 80 minutes your bittering result would only change by a point or two so not worth worrying about.

I don't no chill myself however lots of other members get around this by adding the 15 or 20 minute additions at flame out and the flame out additions into the cube just before they seal the lid.


----------



## Josh (4/3/11)

There's a few of threads. Here's some good reading...

October 2008

December 2008

May 2009


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/3/11)

If you're really worried about your late hops I've had success with this method.


----------

